# gas tanks



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

hi, i am using large gas bottles at the moment, i would like to switch to a gas tank if possible. any idea on costs. my wife had flue recently and we had the central heating on 24 hrs the gas lasted 4 days.we live in salir do porto. thank you.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

This is not as difficult as you may think but there are a few pitfalls to be avoided. So for starters, you can get a tank installed FOC from the likes of GALP and typically in the range 250 Kgs to 1500 Kgs, they will undertake a site survey and also come up with a recommendation. 
Things to consider is/are the siting of the tank, in ground? Above ground? Planning restrictions? Proximity to pathways and roads and wall and houses?

Once you have cleared all this then you will need to sign an exclusive contract for either xx amount of gas or xx years, iirc it is now based on usage not time.
Telemetry for re-ordering is promised but has never in my experience been delivered and we use GALP.
The price is reviewed periodically and you will be notified of changes and these are based on usage.
You can also get your own tank installed and I think I looked at that but discounted it on the basis that it was even more complicated.

HTH Ping me if you need more
Rob


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi, we also live in Salir do Porto. When we moved in April we changed from bottles to piped from a large tank with the company Gascan. On their site you can see the prices for both bottles and tank supplies (Area of Client - consumer price list). The initial charges were 50 euros safety inspection, 99 euros just to change (I think this charge has now stopped). The prices given to us in April went up in May and again in December! We don’t use the gas central heating as it costs a bomb! At present the cost is between 4.659 and 4.516 per cubic meter depending on amount used plus between 0.156 and 0.163 per day again, depending on amount used - all plus IVA at 23%. Hope this helps.


----------



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

thank you both.


----------

